# cleaning vintage track



## smartresins (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello. I got a nice 22 foot length of Model Motoring straight track. Enough for a scale 1/4 miler. However this track has some corrosion. What are the best ways to clean the rails and tabs on this track? I was thinking wire brush, but would be very time consuming. Was considering erasor, but would be difficult on the tabs. Wondering if baking soda and water mix would work? What can you suggest. Thanks. Jody


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't know what the pro's choose but I would avoid steel wool at all costs. Since the rails are just raw I usually just address the tops of the rails and the connections. Fine sand paper on the joints and I rub a single egded razor across both lanes at the same time without the power on of course (sharp edge trailing). To pick up any debris, I follow up with a magnet like a good roofer will do. Once the track is getting use it will stay clean. Like a guitar, wipe it off when finished playing. And even more, like a firearm, put some light oil on to prevent corrosion. As far as the magnet cleaning, Don't rub it on the rails but dab it on the rails. Rubbing the rails can cause them to become magnetized. I don't know if that is good but I think they already have that disposition with magnets passing over the same way every time. That's how I magnatize my screwdrivers for holding screws. My Saturday evening philosophy. David


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

VERY fine sandpaper!.......& once you've cleaned it up, treat it with "Rail Zip" You should be able to get Rail Zip through a good hobby shop that deals with model TRAINS. It's used on train rails and treats the metal.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

eastside johnny said:


> VERY fine sandpaper!.......& once you've cleaned it up, treat it with "Rail Zip" You should be able to get Rail Zip through a good hobby shop that deals with model TRAINS. It's used on train rails and treats the metal.


Or a light coating of WD40. Apply it to a rag then wipe the track pieces. Direct spray was an overload when I did it the first time.  rr


----------

